# growing boss gobblers?



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

When a guy starts out to learn this game, its a great thrill to call in and then harvest any turkey. But after a while, you realize that killing jakes is child's play. Sometimes they are so dumb, its a sin to shoot them. I believe that letting the jakes live for another spring will ultimately bring more boss gobblers to your turkey woods.

How do you feel about a minimum length on beards to promote the growth of "bubba turkeys?" Maybe just on public land?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We don't shoot them. That said, I think that as long as they are legal, let someone shoot them. Guys that are on birds do not; but youngsters and people that are working hard to harvest a legal bird should have the option.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> We don't shoot them. That said, I think that as lond as they are legal, let someone shoot them. Guys that are on birds do not; but youngsters and people that are working hard to harvest a legal bird should have the option.


You are so right. :beer:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm not there for size, i'm there for meat. I'd hate to spend two weeks in the woods, and not be able to shoot because I am looking at a couple 6 inch beards. thats like setting a limit of buck size, can't shoot a buck unless it would score a xxx on pope and young...

with that, this is my first year, and am going with my bow, i've had a few close chances, and a hen in shooting range, but if I get a little tom/jake in close he's going to bed bar none. Hunting isn't intended for braggin rights (but we all do it anyways)

just my thoughts


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree i have shot many bird and well i am out there for the meat also. Some jakes are just as smart its the batchler group that get them in trouble they are fighting for the one hen that will mate with them. You can only hang up so many fans and beard. Also some of those big toms are alot tougher. i hunt with the bow and i guess any turkey with a bow is a trophy.


----------

